# sonship theology



## bigheavyq (Jul 22, 2006)

the sonship theology of tim keller has taken a hold of the church I attend. Am I the only one or does anyone else have a problem with this?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> the sonship theology of tim keller has taken a hold of the church I attend. Am I the only one or does anyone else have a problem with this?



there have been two published critiques of the older versions of it (as I understand, there is a newer version that takes a more traditional view of sanctification), one by Jay Adams and the other in the WTJ by Chad van Dixhoorn.

Williams defended it at Greenville. Summary here

This newer version is:

Neil H. Williams, The Theology of Sonship (Jenkintown, PA: World Harvest Mission, 2002).

Cal Beisner interacts with it here.

Geoff Thomas intreracts with it here

Cheers,

rsc


----------

